# Looking for advise about 68 hood tach



## BarSundown (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm new to vintage GTOs, so please pardon me if it shows.

I recently purchased a 68 GTO 400 h/o with M21 4 speed. The car is in good shape, and has most of the original stuff, including the complete drivetrain. But there is an aftermarket tach stuffed into the right socket of the 3-hole cluster. I'd like to install a hood tach, and fill the hole in the dash with something else - maybe a clock. Problem is, I don't know what was originally there, or what might work well as a substitute, or where to find it. 

I'd like to keep the close to original, if possible, but I'm not going to be a fanatic about it. After all, I'd like to add a hood tach, eventhough my car was not originally equipped with one. 

So, I need to find a hood tach that is correct for the year 1968 (the car was built in the 5th week of December, 1967). And I need something for the right instrument socket. Anyone have advise?

Thanks in advance for your time and consideration.
BarSundown


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

The hole that was filled with a tach was originally used for a Rally clock. 68 GTO rally clocks are one year only.

As for the hood tach. You will have to drill/cut a hole in your original hood, which I would recommend against. Also you will have to buy or splice into your original wiring harness in the engine compartment. The hood tach does not have pig tails, but a plug that will have to be plugged into a modified wiring harness or aftermarket, if an original cannot be found.

I hope this helps and if you decide against the hood tach, just use the one you are going to be removing from you dash. Find/Buy a mounting bracket for it and mount it either down buy the console or on the steering column.


----------



## geeteoh (Jul 27, 2004)

The far right pod in a 68 GTO will contain one of three items. One, a blank plate, a Rally Clock (68 and 69 use the same), or a tach. I recommend the clock. You can get one on ebay for about $50. Most don't work, you can send it in for new internals if you'd like. I keep mine broken as to not drain the battery.

Peformance Years, Ames, Year One all sell an after market hood tach. Their catalog tells you which one to get. It comes with ALL the wiring needed to tap into your existing harness. The wiring will not look stock, but I haven't seen many that do. The tach comes in flat black. You have to paint it body color. Keep the inside part which faces the driver black. The tach also comes with a template for cutting your hood. Put down some wide masking tape over the area. Mark the hole, and use a jig saw. Pull up the tape. Put a little silicone around the opening and screw down the tach. Mine came out great.


----------

